
Paladin, a new JS 3D game engine by Mozilla - bpierre
https://github.com/alankligman/paladin
======
blocke
No demos? Isn't it a bit too early to advertise a game engine when all there
is to show is a github repo?

Edit: Thanks for the link to rescuefox.

~~~
bpierre
Mozilla will develop small games to test and enhance the engine.

You can try the first one, Rescuefox (not really a game yet, but it kinda
works) [1]:

    
    
      $ git clone https://github.com/mozilla/rescuefox.git && cd rescuefox
      $ make
    

[1] <https://github.com/mozilla/rescuefox/>

~~~
atomicdog
Can someone get this up and running somewhere? Also, what's with using "make"
on Javascript projects?

~~~
m0dE
Sure. I'm uploading it.. it'll be done in 30 minutes or so. I'm doing it to
test out how long it'd take to load the game when it's live online.
<http://www.jaeyun.ca/rescuefox/rescuefox/src/rescuefox.html>

------
cultureulterior
A new game engine, by which they mean a copy of two existing open source
projects mashed together, Cubic.vr and Ammo.js

~~~
azakai
Regarding ammo.js, I am working on it in large part specifically for paladin.
But I want it to be easily reusable by other projects, hence it is separate.

------
Egregore
Since it is developed by Mozilla - the creator of Firefox, will this game
engine be cross browser compatible?

~~~
troymc
I guess they'll use open web standards whenever they can, and propose new ones
where none currently exist.

------
hesselink
Off topic: They use the Semantic Versioning Specification (
<http://semver.org/> ). Interesting, I had never heard of this. Are there many
projects using it? It sounds very similar to the Package Versioning Policy (
<http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Package_versioning_policy> ) which many
Haskell packages use, only not specific to one language.

~~~
bpierre
The NodeJS community is using it, a lot!

npm, the Node Package Manager, is using semver to manage dependencies.

------
netghost
any demos up, or is it still too early?

------
tmvphil
I'm interested in how this is going to compare with WebGL.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
It's a WebGL framework; same as Unreal or idTech is an OpenGL framework.

~~~
teamonkey
Technically they are framework agnostic. The Xbox 360 runs on a DirectX
variant and the PS3 uses an OpenGL ES variant, so in each of the engines there
needs to be an abstraction layer.

~~~
mambodog
AAA games on PS3 don't usually make use of OpenGL ES, direct manipulation of
the graphics hardware is where it's at (same with the Wii).

------
cousin_it
A game engine that's not being built as part of a specific game is bound to be
worthless.

~~~
tomjen3
I disagree with that. Unity3D, Cocos2d, Ogre and Corona are all game engines
(or framework which contains game engines) which are not designed for any
specific game but a still pretty good. Heck look at the price these things go
for.

 _Edit: speling no longer checked by the møse who bit my sister_

~~~
cousin_it
Thanks, you're right.

